# Levo battery in backpack.



## easydeluxe (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, I am planning a multi day trans-alp trip with my Levo and need to carry a spare battery.
Does anyone have experience with a backpack dat holds the long Levo battery?

thank you very much!
Geoff


----------



## Tracer16 (Nov 6, 2017)

I store an extra in a osprey hydration pack. I remove the water bladder and slide it in there. This may not work for long treks if you need extra water

I have 2 bottle mounts on my bike. One on the frame and the other on the seatpost


----------

